# Social Trends



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

In the C19th, middle class men married late. It took them time to become properly established and be able to afford a family. 

Post World War 2, young people were earning more than their parents in many cases. People got married and settled down earlier.

Now, it takes longer to get an income to pay for a family. People are getting married later.

Could it be:
a) Economics are important.
b) Men are becoming childish perpetual teenagers and women should not have to put up with it (there was also an outbreak of childishness in 1929 immediately following the stock market crash).
c) Women are unbearable these days and men cannot reasonably be expected to tolerate them anymore

The debate seems to be between b and c, but I would like to suggest a might be a biggie.


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

Probably all that and more. 

I have been fortunate in terms of economics...but that didn't mean I was really ready for marriage as young as I was....It simply meant that we had one less thing to screw up horribly 

I wasn't mature enough. We Have had to grow up together -which has worked out awesome -but by all rights it shouldn't have. In all fairness -my wife wasn't really ready to be married either...both too young...too immature...too in love...took a long to learn that love itself isn't enough. 

2 of my sons are now older than I was when I married their mother....they are less mature than I -and really don't seem ready to marry. The oldest is in love with the idea of being married....but the having a fiance has shown him the realities of day to day life...in his case -it's not living up to the fantasy -He ended it with her just a couple of days ago...after more than a year.

His younger brother...He is just keeping a score card - has a different girl every other day. Zero interest in anything long term...I kinda feel bad for the girls...well, some of them -seem really into him -but don't realize they will be next'ed quick. 

My youngest boy is the same way. 

Most of the young men I know through work and my son's friends...same thing.


----------



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

So, growing immaturity.

https://www.census.gov/hhes/socdemo/marriage/data/acs/ElliottetalPAA2012presentation.pdf
Would suggest that people in the 1890's were even more immature.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

(not speeking to anyone specifically)

Perpetual Adolescence, you say it like its a bad thing.

MN


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Mr The Other said:


> People are getting married later.
> 
> Could it be:
> a) Economics are important.
> ...


Ummmm....

d) readily available internet porn combined chronic masturbation tends to make people introverted and apathetic towards pretty much doing anything in general other than playing video games and eating snacks.
e) society is so much about instant gratification and short term contracts (or even no contracts) that fewer and fewer people understand long term commitments and long term goals that go beyond anything other that today.
f) so many more flavors of sexuality are now accepted that people may feel the need to explore more before they even feel that they know who they are.


As for economics perhaps mounting student debt is hurting marriage. I have a few friends with quarter of a million student loans that do not go away through bankruptcy OR divorce as BOTH are indefinitely responsible. I would definitely think twice about getting married to someone will a buttload of student debt and a useless degree!!!!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Mr The Other said:


> In the C19th, middle class men married late. It took them time to become properly established and be able to afford a family.
> 
> Post World War 2, young people were earning more than their parents in many cases. People got married and settled down earlier.
> 
> ...


I agree... it's a.

b & c are just things people use to write blog articles and up their clicks... after all they earn every time someone enters their webpage. That's what it's about. 

The way to drive traffic to your blog is to get people upset or be as outrageous as you can on topics that people are interested in.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Mr The Other said:


> So, growing immaturity.
> 
> https://www.census.gov/hhes/socdemo/marriage/data/acs/ElliottetalPAA2012presentation.pdf
> Would suggest that people in the 1890's were even more immature.


Thanks for posting that.. very interesting.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Mr. Nail said:


> (not speeking to anyone specifically)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not. 

What's the point of growing up? I pay my bills, get work done, mow the yard... What else is needed?


----------

